# El Pescador Cat



## J_jackson (Dec 23, 2014)

Just picked up our new El Pescador Friday. We got the new E-TEC G2 250. Still double oiling and with two people we hit 64 mph. Highest yet on these boats. Once it's done double oiling I'm told it should gain another 2 mph. Awesome boat handles and rides great!


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Thats a slick looking ride you got man!


----------



## mesquitecountry (Jul 28, 2014)

J_jackson said:


> Just picked up our new El Pescador Friday. We got the new E-TEC G2 250. Still double oiling and with two people we hit 64 mph. Highest yet on these boats. Once it's done double oiling I'm told it should gain another 2 mph. Awesome boat handles and rides great!
> 
> View attachment 2008450


Congrats on the sweet rig!

One of my good friends has that exact same boat except a 250 yam, and a T-top. Hands down the finest, dryest, smoothest boat I have ever been on. The only thing i do not like is the livewell placement so high up behind the seats on theirs, which it was on the deck. Pain to get in and out of when wading.

It eats up chop like no boat i've rode on, the performance is unreal.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

mesquitecountry said:


> On of my good friends has that exact same boat except a 250 yam, and a T-top. Hands down the finest, dryest, smoothest boat I have ever been on. The only thing i do not like is the livewell placement so high up behind the seats on theirs, which it was on the deck. Pain to get in and out of when wading.


Nice rig!


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Sweet ride, I like the color scheme


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

Love it! Hope to have a boat again one day.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Love the boat, although when I saw the Evinrude's at the boat show, I had to ask myself if they were made in Colorado after the recent legalization of marijuana! Those are some weird looking motors!


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

slick sled


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

photofishin said:


> Love the boat, although when I saw the Evinrude's at the boat show, I had to ask myself if they were made in Colorado after the recent legalization of marijuana! Those are some weird looking motors!


What does weed have to do with anything? Don't be a square sheep.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What does weed have to do with anything? Don't be a square sheep.


Because the motor looks like some design engineer smoked a bowl when he designed the motor. It's hideous. If it had any sort of real function for the form I'd understand it....but it doesn't seem to. I'm not the only one who thinks the e-tek is ugly- 
quote from another forum:
"when I look at the protuberances on the panel sides of the H.O. models, I think Hollywood too, but I see more of a Darth Vader with Princess Leia hair-buns look."
"I guess I should have searched, 'big can of ugly'." from another forum


----------



## Jumanji (Jan 31, 2013)

*The Motor*

I don't really care for the looks of the motor either, but it doesn't look bad on this boat. Really nice looking rig. And if the E2 does as good as the specs say it should, I would have put it on the back as well.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

photofishin said:


> Because the motor looks like some design engineer smoked a bowl when he designed the motor. It's hideous. If it had any sort of real function for the form I'd understand it....but it doesn't seem to. I'm not the only one who thinks the e-tek is ugly-
> quote from another forum:
> "when I look at the protuberances on the panel sides of the H.O. models, I think Hollywood too, but I see more of a Darth Vader with Princess Leia hair-buns look."
> "I guess I should have searched, 'big can of ugly'." from another forum


I think it looks good, and that boat is sweet.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Great looking rig, if those motors perform as advertised, looks will be the least of people's worries.


----------



## AKM (Sep 8, 2012)

Its all about marketing...look at me ..something different to talk about ..:flag:


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

If that boat was mine I'd be proud as a new papa!


----------



## poc-ed (Oct 15, 2007)

definitely a sweet looking ride. congrats!!

poc-ed


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

No hiding that thing. Gonna have to outrun the PLs


----------



## Saltstalker (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks very nice , ive always wanted a El Pescador ! 6 inches to 60 fathoms !


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Nice rig for sure. I'd like to have that G2 on the back of my El Pesc 24 classic.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

That's a fine looking sled. Congrats to you sir.


----------



## kc47717 (Aug 17, 2005)

Very very slick!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

Awesome boat! I looked at these motors also at the boat show. I noticed that the lower unit was not shaped much differently than the other brands (Merc & Yamaha SHO). So I'm curious how these motors are consistently faster than the other brands. Prop HP is prop HP. Maybe the new line of propellers has a lot to do with it. Just thinking out loud?


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

cottonpicker said:


> Awesome boat! I looked at these motors also at the boat show. I noticed that the lower unit was not shaped much differently than the other brands (Merc & Yamaha SHO). So I'm curious how these motors are consistently faster than the other brands. Prop HP is prop HP. Maybe the new line of propellers has a lot to do with it. Just thinking out loud?


I know what you're saying but very, very subtle differences can make big changes in top end. It's nothing you're going to eyeball. The exact same motor with a different paint on one lower unit can be faster or slower than the other. For example, look at what the Mercury Racing outboards have on their lower units, nothing. They have found that combination is faster with those motors than paint.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

When the G2s first came out, I didn't like the looks, but now I do. And apparently, the motor is being well received performance wise.


----------



## J_jackson (Dec 23, 2014)

Finally got the gps, stereo, and lights installed. Officially ready to hit the water!!!


----------



## Scalliwag (Feb 13, 2015)

Very Nice!!


----------



## das7777 (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice sled!


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

That boat is just about indescribable... Just absolutely amazing.
You have surely been blessed to have a boat like that at the age of only 25 !!!!
99% of fisherman NEVER achieve that ability... EVER
Congrats !!!


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Drooling.......


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Dang good looking rig! I'm with Stuart. When I first saw these motors, I didn't really care for them. I'm really liking them now though!


----------



## Gerald S (Jul 2, 2009)

Great boat and great guys to deal with. Dropped mine off yesterday to have a few tweaks done.

Oh, and at 25, I was trying to figure out what flavor Ramen Noodle I was having for dinner!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Schweet Greens are made of this! Op, nice one bud. What's the monthly damage with insurance?


----------



## Shoal Cat (Feb 13, 2015)

Nice rig!! I actually saw the boat over in Katy when I was picking up my new amp and speakers for my boat. They showed me the cool as heck led lighting which I will be having installed very soon. I especially liked the magnetically switched compartment lighting. Awesome stuff!


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Sweet ride!!!


----------



## CopanoRN (Jul 3, 2013)

Nice rig!


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

you worked hard to get it


----------

